# Table saw modifications



## startreking (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a very low end table saw (Sears evolv, don't laugh), My budget won't allow me to get a better TS for a long time to come.

My first gripe is the fence it squares up at 1/4ish off, witch explained my trapezoid shape scraps. 
Throat plate top by design is 1/16 below the surface of the rest of the table. Witch prevents my next series of cuts on a project I'm working on. The mitre tracks I'm sure are just as horrible but my precision is not quite up there yet.

Do I just want to make a new Throat plate and fence. Or go the route I might have to do anyways, and just build a new top, throat plate and fence? Is there another option that I'm missing?

[edit typo]


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Most modifications on low end saws cost more than upgrading to a better saw. If you buy a used saw you can buy a decent saw for about what a fence upgrade will cost in the $250-$400 range.


----------



## jaydubya (Sep 13, 2010)

When i first joined the site, I had a benchtop saw a couple steps up from yours. I had big plans for building extension tables and upgrading the fence, But I finally came to this conclusion. You can polish a turd, but at the end of the day, its still just a shiny turd. I sold my benchtop and bought a contractor/hybrid saw. the benchtop would never have worked for anything more than the most basic jobs


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

You could put a new fence for your saw like this one. 
If your miter slots are not straight or not parallel to each other. I think I'd buy a new saw.
I'm not sure if you're considering building a new top. 
I really don't think that would work unless you build it in metal. 
This would require a machine shop. 
A new fence will totaly transform a saw. 
Keeping the motor running smooth, cleaning the top to make it really smooth, and adjusting and aligning the saw can also make an old saw perform better than ever. In-Line Industries offers a Saw Performance Package fix up your saw. I don't have any of there products but it looks to be good.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

Make a new throat plate and use straight block of wood with clamps for a fence. I built many things this way and it never bothered me. First three of my projects posted here were built without table saw at all.
I also agree with Jim about the cost of upgrade.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Do some investigating on your saw. I've never seen a table saw, even el-cheapo versions, that didn't have SOME adjustment to get them more accurate. I'll bet there's something that can be done to make yours better. I'm not saying it'll be as good as a $5000 cainet saw, but better.
Then…..............
Good things come to those who wait.
Keep your eyes open.
I started with a Craftsman saw that I picked up at a flea market for $50. The only way to cut a board straight on that thing was to close your eyes and get lucky. I moved up from there and bought a Ryobi piece of crap. Yes, I can't believe I'm saying it, but the Ryobi was an upgrade from what I had before. 
Now I have two saws, a Ridgid TS3650 and a 50s model Craftsman in a saw station. Both are dead accurate. One I use for ripping. One keeps the sled on it for crosscutting. Want to know what I have in them? I paid for the Ridgid with some work. I traded for the Craftsman (along with the Incra fence and sled) by trading a riding mower I wasn't using. 
If you enjoy wood working, and keep your eyes (and mind) open, eventually you will have a better table saw. Most of us who have nice saws have been where you are now.


----------

